# What's your pet peeve on the job site?



## Jay hole (Nov 12, 2013)

Big Johnson said:


> I watched an HVAC apprentice literally take an hour installing a 2x6 block between 2 studs for the future thermostat. Amazing, no one checked on him for the first half hour then told him something was wrong and he had to start over. I think he had it at the wrong height but I can’t remember. Either way it was in the wrong location so after they left I ripped it out and put it in the correct spot. Luckily the wire was long enough. :no: :no:




Was he actually struggling or was he just [email protected] the dog and selling the pups?


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Jay hole said:


> Was he actually struggling or was he just [email protected] the dog and selling the pups?


He clearly didn’t know what he was doing.


----------



## 51carpenter (Jul 4, 2016)

Boards without nails pulled, can’t stand it, it doesn’t happen often because everyone knows. For me that’s the quickest way for someone to get their ass chewed or let go if they can’t figure it out. 

I also hate excuses and laziness. Making mistakes happens (except for me haha), I lose my mind when guys try playing the blame game when you know they f’d up. Laziness drives me nuts too, I set a high tempo on my job sites, it makes the day go by quicker, I don’t have the patience for guys that can’t/won’t keep up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

51carpenter said:


> Boards without nails pulled, can’t stand it, it doesn’t happen often because everyone knows. For me that’s the quickest way for someone to get their ass chewed or let go if they can’t figure it out.
> 
> I also hate excuses and laziness. Making mistakes happens (except for me haha), I lose my mind when guys try playing the blame game when you know they f’d up. Laziness drives me nuts too, I set a high tempo on my job sites, it makes the day go by quicker, I don’t have the patience for guys that can’t/won’t keep up.
> 
> ...



Even better is when the roofer uses a bunch of your fresh new straightest lumber and then instead of pulling the nails he put in, he just bends them all over.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Big Johnson said:


> Even better is when the roofer uses a bunch of your fresh new straightest lumber and then instead of pulling the nails he put in, he just bends them all over.


how the hell is a roofer touching any of your chit without asking????

you running the job or dreaming about it from some far off place????


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

griz said:


> how the hell is a roofer touching any of your chit without asking????
> 
> you running the job or dreaming about it from some far off place????




They just do it. No I’m not on the site 24/7.

They must get away with it every where else because when I ***** to them about it and hold back the replacement cost they refuse to work for me again. I used to get better subs but everyone is so busy now they think they’re in charge.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Big Johnson said:


> They just do it. No I’m not on the site 24/7.


sounds like you need to have a come to jesus meeting with your subs...:thumbsup:

only a few times i was on a job 24/7....but i was sleeping with a shotgun...:whistling


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Big Johnson said:


> They just do it. No I’m not on the site 24/7.
> 
> They must get away with it every where else because when I ***** to them about it and hold back the replacement cost they refuse to work for me again. I used to get better subs but everyone is so busy now they think they’re in charge.




I'd say they are in charge. That's on you. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> I'd say they are in charge. That's on you.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


yea, he is evidently at home watching 80 year olds get high school diplomas....:laughing:

he for sure ain't running the job....


----------



## JAH (Jul 27, 2014)

People who chew tobacco- dip... Normal folks do not carry around a cup of spit!


----------



## 51carpenter (Jul 4, 2016)

JAH said:


> People who chew tobacco- dip... Normal folks do not carry around a cup of spit!




Nothin wrong with chewing, carrying a spitter around sounds ridiculous though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

I had a High school kid work for me a few summers ago who would chew and swallow. The thing that pissed me off the most every time I want to ask him a question he would have to take a big gulp before answering

Just gross


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Stunt Carpenter said:


> I had a High school kid work for me a few summers ago who would chew and swallow. The thing that pissed me off the most every time I want to ask him a question he would have to take a big gulp before answering
> 
> Just gross


That's hardcore.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## onmywayup (Aug 18, 2012)

Just remembered one that drives me crazy: Any kind of knot in any extension cord, string, or air hose that we are using. Oh no no no no. You disconnect that sh!t and fix it right now!


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

onmywayup said:


> Just remembered one that drives me crazy: Any kind of knot in any extension cord, string, or air hose that we are using. Oh no no no no. You disconnect that sh!t and fix it right now!




Yea it won’t fix itself, it only gets worse....

Every time I use a cord I always completely unravel it and straighten it out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woody123 (Apr 29, 2018)

its always pissed me off when on if my workers ( carpenter or helper , or laborer ,would come to work , and not have a feakin pencil on them.
especially after the second day , after i handed them 3 or 4 and told them , eye to eye , " you need to always have a pencil on you "


----------



## pizalm (Mar 27, 2009)

Had a new guy this week. He couldn’t remember where he took tools from in the morning. Would forget instructions as he was given them. Don’t pretend to know things. Just ask. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

